# Feeding fruits and vegetables with every meal



## Sophie11 (Dec 15, 2008)

Is it okay to feed fruits and vegetables with every meal? Or better to just stick to them as treats?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

As long as they are a small percentage of the meal (ie a small spoon on top), that's just fine! One of my kids gets a little pumpkin with every meal and I hide his pills in it.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Our pups are 9 lbs each.
We feed each almost 1/4 C of canned pumpkin with every meal.
Then, at our vet's request, we also added 6 (no salt) green beans to Lilly's meals.

Our Malts make great doglogs!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I GIVE BACI 1 TBS OF PUMPKIN IN HIS DINNER MEAL AND SOMETIMES BROCCOLI OR YAM I DO LEAVE DRY FOOD DOWN DURING THE DAY SO HE CAN NIBBLE ON IT.EVERY ONCE IN WHILE HE GETS FRUIT. IM NOT BIG ON TREATS SO THAT WHEN HE GETS FRUIT .


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My girls get about a TBSP of green peas and carrots or green beans or other types of veggies at dinner time with their meal. I usually eat some type of fruit in the evening and they get a bite of whatever I'm having, i.e. if I'm having an apple, they each get a small slice.

I don't use canned veggies only fresh or sometimes frozen (without any sauces or salts).


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki gets veggies and fruit in each meal.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Angelo will not touch his food if I add anything other than yogurt to it so he doesn't get any veggies with his meals but I do give him grean beans as an after dinner treat and after breakfast I give him a tbs. of pumpkin. Little miss piggy ellie on the other hand loves her veggies and I add them to her dinner every day. She gets yogurt and pumpkin mixed with her wet food for breakfast and for dinner she gets green beans mixed into her dry kibble. I don't think she would even eat anymore if I dared try to give her plain kibble :biggrin:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

B&E get some sort of fruit or veggie in every meal. I just sprinkle maybe a teaspoon on top of their kibble. I never thought of pumpkin though! Thanks for that suggestion for those who use it!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 28 2009, 12:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714699


> As long as they are a small percentage of the meal (ie a small spoon on top), that's just fine! One of my kids gets a little pumpkin with every meal and I hide his pills in it.[/B]



I've never tried given our dogs pumpkin before but it seems a few of you are giving pumpkin. Do you give it raw, cooked? We don't have a lot of fresh pumpkin here accept during Halloween. And, if you don't mind me asking, what are the benefits of pumpkin?


----------



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm curious about the preparation for the pumpkin as well. I'm assuming the 100% pure canned pumpkin from the grocery store is what everyone uses? I'd like to try it for Bailey. Its supposed to be great for their digestive tracts I believe? Keeps them regular without causing loose stools.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Baileysmommy @ Jan 31 2009, 06:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716794


> I'm curious about the preparation for the pumpkin as well. I'm assuming the 100% pure canned pumpkin from the grocery store is what everyone uses? I'd like to try it for Bailey. Its supposed to be great for their digestive tracts I believe? Keeps them regular without causing loose stools.[/B]


We feed canned pumpkin to our girls for the fiber. We open the can, scoop out a big blob, and plop it into the dog's food dish. The pumpkin helps create doglogs with greater girth which helps to express the anal glands naturally. Anal sacs can become clogged when the dog doesn't have to do much squeezing (or grunting?).

Dr Jaimie... HELP ME HERE!

PLEASE start small!! Maybe only a tsp with each meal initially. Too much too soon and you could have gas, bloating and doglogs that aren't really logs at all.


----------



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Feb 1 2009, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717266


> QUOTE (Baileysmommy @ Jan 31 2009, 06:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716794





> I'm curious about the preparation for the pumpkin as well. I'm assuming the 100% pure canned pumpkin from the grocery store is what everyone uses? I'd like to try it for Bailey. Its supposed to be great for their digestive tracts I believe? Keeps them regular without causing loose stools.[/B]


We feed canned pumpkin to our girls for the fiber. We open the can, scoop out a big blob, and plop it into the dog's food dish. The pumpkin helps create doglogs with greater girth which helps to express the anal glands naturally. Anal sacs can become clogged when the dog doesn't have to do much squeezing (or grunting?).

Dr Jaimie... HELP ME HERE!

PLEASE start small!! Maybe only a tsp with each meal initially. Too much too soon and you could have gas, bloating and doglogs that aren't really logs at all.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks! I just started Bailey on the pumpkin, and naturally he inhaled it, lol. I think this would be good for him since he seems to scoot his tushy quite often, and his glands were full 5 weeks ago at only 12 weeks old. Hopefully this will naturally help "move things along"


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i get organic canned pumpkin and do one teaspoon in ice cube trays - freeze it and pop out and put in baggies and freeze and bring out when mine have diarhea 


QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jan 31 2009, 03:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716409


> QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 28 2009, 12:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714699





> As long as they are a small percentage of the meal (ie a small spoon on top), that's just fine! One of my kids gets a little pumpkin with every meal and I hide his pills in it.[/B]



I've never tried given our dogs pumpkin before but it seems a few of you are giving pumpkin. Do you give it raw, cooked? We don't have a lot of fresh pumpkin here accept during Halloween. And, if you don't mind me asking, what are the benefits of pumpkin?
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

it should help as it is natural fiber and works for constipation and diarhea 


QUOTE (Baileysmommy @ Feb 1 2009, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717380


> QUOTE (Lillykins @ Feb 1 2009, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717266





> QUOTE (Baileysmommy @ Jan 31 2009, 06:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716794





> I'm curious about the preparation for the pumpkin as well. I'm assuming the 100% pure canned pumpkin from the grocery store is what everyone uses? I'd like to try it for Bailey. Its supposed to be great for their digestive tracts I believe? Keeps them regular without causing loose stools.[/B]


We feed canned pumpkin to our girls for the fiber. We open the can, scoop out a big blob, and plop it into the dog's food dish. The pumpkin helps create doglogs with greater girth which helps to express the anal glands naturally. Anal sacs can become clogged when the dog doesn't have to do much squeezing (or grunting?).

Dr Jaimie... HELP ME HERE!

PLEASE start small!! Maybe only a tsp with each meal initially. Too much too soon and you could have gas, bloating and doglogs that aren't really logs at all.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks! I just started Bailey on the pumpkin, and naturally he inhaled it, lol. I think this would be good for him since he seems to scoot his tushy quite often, and his glands were full 5 weeks ago at only 12 weeks old. Hopefully this will naturally help "move things along"
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

steam green beans are good when trying to get the dog to lose weight to add to kibble our vet said.

Juicing zucchini and celery is good to put on food as it is a natural cleanser of liver and celery is natural cleanser of urinary tract


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

juicing and pulp break down cellular wall and help their bodies absorb it best


----------



## angel2008 (Jan 23, 2009)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Jan 28 2009, 09:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714709


> Our pups are 9 lbs each.
> We feed each almost 1/4 C of canned pumpkin with every meal.
> Then, at our vet's request, we also added 6 (no salt) green beans to Lilly's meals.
> 
> Our Malts make great doglogs![/B]


I let my angel eat banana and carrot...She loves it. :


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter gets green beans (or lima beans or peas) and carrots at each breakfast. He gets straight kibble at night with a little yogurt once or twice a week.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Midis loves the fresh fruit and veggies I eat! Cantelopes, Clementines, Pineapple, Apple, Raw Carrots and English Peas (frozen, no salt, steamed). I try not to give him too much (no more than one baby carrot a day, or two sections of Clementines a day, or a couple of bites of fresh pineapple) but he acts like he's getting Filet Mignon! I never knew that dogs liked health people food like that! The only things my past pups seemed to beg for was (bad for you) potato chips, cheese or lunch meat. Any type of snack foods that they should not have. I am more health conscious about MIdis after having dealt with Casper's health problems as he aged. Having to keep all salt from him at that point I felt very sorry for him. With Midis I just try never to even introduce salt. He gets boiled chicken with no salt added as his "Poop-Pee" Treat . I just have trouble trusting any packaged treat after Casper dying of kidney failure. (Yes, it was caused by heart problems, dieuretics and old age, but it still happened during the time so many lost their loving pets to the contaminated dog foods/treats. And he never had any wet or semi-moist treats so I know it is sort of unreasonable for me to be so concerned, but still I am.)

I have a can of pumpkin I bought just in case it was needed at some time, but after reading this thread, maybe it would be a good idea to start giving it to Midis regularly.

Cyndi


----------



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

I tried mixing the pumpkin with his yogurt this morning instead of giving it at two separate times. He gobbled it right up! And I've already noticed, he has barely been doing the butt scoot since he's been on Soilid Gold and eating pumpkin. I don't know if that's the reason but something seems to be working!

I also sometimes chop up some steamed broccoli and add it to his dry food.


----------

